# Como comprar memoria RAM



## neutron (Ago 2, 2006)

hola... quisiera ampliar la memoria de mi pc y como de hardware no se mucho, les pido ayuda. la cosa es que tengo un modulo de 256MB y quiero comprar una mas de 512 pero no se si mi placa madre acepta módulos de otro tamaño, mi placa madre es del fabricante Pcchips y el modelo es M925. Necesitaría que me digan si acepta o no módulos de diferentes tamaño.
la otra duda es que datos tengo que saber para comprarla, lo que sé es que la memoria que ya tengo es PC2700 y entre paréntesis dice 166MHz y buscando información por ahi decia que es e 333MHz.... que hago? que otros datos necesito?

agradecería toda respuesta...


----------



## sir rodrigo (Ago 2, 2006)

¡¡Hola neutron!!
Los datos que tienes son los q necesitas saber... pero mas importante aun, es saber si tu modulo de memoria ram es SDRAM o DDR para eso has lo siguiente: 
habre la compu y saca la memoria, si en su zona de conexion tiene 2 ranuras es SDRAM,
pero si en su zona de conexion tiene solo una ranura entonces es una memoria tipo DDR.

Con este datillo y los q tu entregaste podras adquirir sin ningun problema tu memoria RAM


----------



## edhin (Ago 3, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Neutron si tus memorias dicen 166MHz PC2700 son DDR, debes buscar por esos datos, por otro lado hay tres modelos de M925, la M925ALU, la M925G V9.1b y la M925G V8.0 en esta ultima hay 4 slots para memoria, dos negros y otros de otro color (no recuerdo por el momento), si este fuera tu caso pon la memoria nueva en los slots de ese otro color, ahi entraran a la perfeccion, en los negros no podran ni entrar debido a que las muescas no corresponden a ese tipo de memoria.

Espero haber acalarado tus dudas.


----------



## neutron (Ago 4, 2006)

hola, gracias por los datos pero seme presenta otra duda, la cantidad de pines que tienen los slots, como lo averiguo? porque se que hay de diferentes cantidades.

y con respecto a lo de la placa madre, me descargue un soft que se llama EVEREST que te dice todos los datos de la pc y no dice nada de M925ALU, o M925G V9.1b o la M925G V8.0,
solo dice M925.
y en ese programa tambien , en la parte de la memoria dice que en el 1º slot hay un modulo de 256 de tipo "DDR SDRAM".... ¿que quiere decir?

para recordar, los datos que tengo que saber para ampliar la memoria son: que tipo de memoria es; la velocidad (PC2700); el modelo de la placa madre; ¿y ninguna otra?

gracias por las ayudas...


----------



## sir rodrigo (Ago 5, 2006)

Hola neutron!!
Muy bien... el programa everest es bueno, yo uso el "CPUZ" que tambien es bueno, con respecto a la información q das de el modulo que tienes esjusto lo que necesitas para comprar la memoria ya que eso quiere decir que el tipo de memoria que tu ordenador utiliza es SDRAM y debes pedirlas con esa especificacion, entonces cuando vayas a adquirir tu memoria beces decir que necesitas una memoria "SDRAM PC 2700" y listo.-

espero haberte ayudado lo mas posible.-


----------



## p8207m (Sep 7, 2006)

Hola neutron!!!

Para saber si tu PC aguanta más memoria tienes que entrar al BIOS y checar en RAM cuanto es el limite,toma en cuenta que la especificacion que dice es la memoria total y no por slot.


----------



## maunix (Sep 7, 2006)

p8207m dijo:
			
		

> Hola neutron!!!
> 
> Para saber si tu PC aguanta más memoria tienes que entrar al BIOS y checar en RAM cuanto es el limite,toma en cuenta que la especificacion que dice es la memoria total y no por slot.



*p8207m* esto es totalmente nuevo para mi... realmente recién me entero que sea posible esto    .  ¿Será realmente así? Nunca he visto dicha opción.

*neutron* te sugiero que trates de leer en el motherboard el modelo que es y buscar en internet la hoja de datos.  Puede haber 2 mothers que sean de misma marca, hasta modelo "similar" pero que soporten diferentes tipos de memoria y tengan diferente configuraciones para ampliarlas, etc.


----------

